# Opinions about the "Pillowed cube shapes"?



## 4Chan (Jun 23, 2008)

How does everyone feel about the 6x6b and the 7x7s shapes?

In my opinion, i prefer the classic "flat" cube shape.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't have an opinion until I try out the pillowed shape. Going by looks alone, I like the pillowed shape. It looks quite comfortable for the hand, something which will certainly come in handy when we get into the upper-ranges of cube sizes.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 23, 2008)

If you want a 7x7 Rubik's Cube, it HAS to be a pillowed shape - it wouldn't work out as a flat shape. (According to this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=4498&highlight=mathematics) Few people have the V-Cubes so I can't base my opinion on if I have used it... I read an article on a person who had the V-Cube proto-type, and he said that the pillow shaped cubes turned very well, and cut corners well too. The cube is very big, so the pillow shape kind of "molds in" with the shape of you hand. You just have to get used to them.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 23, 2008)

Agreeing with ^^ you have to have a pillowed shape to have a stable 7x7. Also, everyone who's tried the cubes has said that it either makes no difference, or that it's better. Personally, I would think that I like it, but it really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 23, 2008)

At first i hated it, but i've really started liking the pillow shape.


----------



## 512456 (Jun 23, 2008)

They look cool too as there has never been these type of cubes being produced before.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 23, 2008)

i want a pillowed 3x3x3, haha. That would make for an easy mod... *ponders*

EDIT, nah forget that, I'll invest my time elsewhere.


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 23, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> If you want a 7x7 Rubik's Cube, it HAS to be a pillowed shape - it wouldn't work out as a flat shape. (According to this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=4498&highlight=mathematics) Few people have the V-Cubes so I can't base my opinion on if I have used it... I read an article on a person who had the V-Cube proto-type, and he said that the pillow shaped cubes turned very well, and cut corners well too. The cube is very big, so the pillow shape kind of "molds in" with the shape of you hand. You just have to get used to them.



Some other tips are possible like a bigger outer edge (understand edge of the cube, not edge pièces).


----------



## mrCage (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi 

Of course the 7x7x7 can be made a perfect cubical shape. Just make the thickness of the layers correspondingly uneven. I guess they didnt like the appearance of such a cube and went for a rounded shape instead. There may have been other subtleties also favouring the pillowy shape I cannot believe better grip was a good reason

- Per


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

this is just like my adjustment to the megaminx. i hated the feel of it at first, but it worked in. it wont make a difference in all


----------



## TimMc (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm going to try the pillowed shape first before commenting 

Tim.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, i was on twistypuzzles, when someone asked if a "cubic 7x7 with flat faces existed" and surprisingly someone created one.

http://etienne.deforas.free.fr/rubiks/7x7x7/My_7x7x7.html

very interesting!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2008)

His cube doesn't work like a "normal" cube. the layers bulge to accommodate the corners. Still an interesting idea, but its not stable at all..


----------



## TimMc (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't got a non-pillowed 7x7x7 to compare to my new pillowed 7x7x7 so I'll have a bias.

Compared to a Rubiks/ES 5x5x5 and a V6, the V7 is much more *comfortable* to turn. It doesn't seem to lock up as much... but I guess that's attributed to the little voice in my head saying "DO NOT POP THIS 7x7x7!!!".

Tim.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2008)

i am waiting for the V6b(pillowed 6x6x6) to come out before i order my vcubes. maybe the V4 as well. i am also waiting for 300 dollars to buy them with...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 10, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i am waiting for the V6b(pillowed 6x6x6) to come out before i order my vcubes. maybe the V4 as well. i am also waiting for 300 dollars to buy them with...



lol, I'm waiting to hit the lottery, because thats the only way i'll spend that much for 3 puzzles :]


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 12, 2008)

I WANT V4, V3, V2  then we can screw eastsheen 2x2s and 4x4s


----------

